# 1999 Nissan Frontier V6 3.3L Head Gasket/Timing Chain Issues?



## jasonahallett (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a 1999 Frontier, recently noticed some coolant leaking onto the snow....took it in for an inspection and pressure test and found that there was a small external leak in one head. I phoned the dealer as I bought this truck used through them last spring there is 130000km on the truck he recommended that i use a sealant on the gasket and that 99% of the time this will fix the corrosion issue and seal it up. My dilemma is that I wonder if this is effective or a band aid? I also should replace the timing chain at 160000 km as recommended by the dealer so......do I go ahead and replace the gaskets (probably do both of course) and timing chain at the same time? Just the chain? Just the gasket etc. I am also wondering how many hours of labour for each task I am guessing 10-12 hours for the head and timing chain? Any thoughts would be great!


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

Lot of work gettin' those heads off. I'd use some KW block seal 1st, then replace the timing belt and water pump.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

the truck has a timing belt not a chain. And are you positive you have a leak out of the head and not the intake manifold? Anyways, when replacing the timing belt do drive belts, waterpump, and cam and crank seals.


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

2ndb18's right, it could be the intake. In that case I'd forget the KW (it's some powerful stuff) and use a little light duty radiator seal. Or just throw a little black pepper in the radiator. See if that works.


----------

